
Trump Demands Microsoft Pay Off the U.S. Treasury to Secure TikTok Deal - rydre
https://gizmodo.com/trump-demands-microsoft-pay-off-the-u-s-treasury-to-se-1844597734
======
rydre
> _It’s probably easier to buy the whole thing than to buy 30% of it. ‘Cause I
> say how do you do 30%? Who’s going to get the name? The name is hot, the
> brand is hot. And who’s going to get the name? How do you do that if it’s
> owned by two different companies? So, my personal opinion was, you are
> probably better off buying the whole thing rather than buying 30% of it. I
> think buying 30% is complicated.

... I did say that if you buy it, whatever the price is, that goes to whoever
owns it, because I guess it’s China, essentially, but more than anything else,
I said a very substantial portion of that price is going to have to come into
the Treasury of the United States. Because we’re making it possible for this
deal to happen. Right now they don’t have any rights, unless we give it to
’em. So if we’re going to give them the rights, then it has to come into, it
has to come into this country.

It’s a little bit like the landlord-tenant [relationship]. Uh, without a
lease, the tenant has nothing. So they pay what is called “key money” or they
pay something. But the United States should be reimbursed, or should be paid a
substantial amount of money because without the United States they don’t have
anything, at least having to do with the 30%._

This could also be interpreted as something akin to extortion.

------
zozin
This is akin to the CCP's modus operandi, also known as mafia tactics. I
really don't like fighting fire with fire, it sets a terrible precedent.

------
markus_zhang
"The art of the deal". This is getting better and better...

